

HackfulThon in London and Berlin on 29th April 2012 - jk4930

Hackful Europe is a community site focused on European hackerdom and startups. It was born recently as a complement to HN. On Sunday 29th April 2012 we run a HackfulThon in London and Berlin. Work on back end (RoR), front end, content and enjoy.<p>http://www.meetup.com/Hackful/<p>http://hackful.eu/
======
codesuela
you should submit your events to <http://startupdigest.com/>

